# To catch a wire thief.......



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Uugghhhh, I f-ing hate these guys.....
This was a temporary setup. 100 feet of 4/0 SO cord. Plus several other cords.....


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

This is the bait. 





































Sneaky, sneaky:whistling2:


----------



## Sencoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hah, nice!:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sencoman said:


> Hah, nice!:thumbup:


I forgot to mention that the police provided us with a gps tracking device, which is nicely hidden in that big wooden spool!:whistling2:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

That........is........awesome!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope you catch them before the police and bust them in the side of the neck with a wire bender...


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I hope you catch them before the police and bust them in the side of the neck with a wire bender...


Including the cost of stolen/damaged material, replacing everything, and man hours spent, they cost us over $30,000. They busted up our PLC cabinet like it was some kind of angry alien!

They are wanted more by the cops, and when we said we were going to set up a camera, they happily provided the GPS.:thumbup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn, i thought there was a trip line to the barrel filled with C4.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Sometimes when I get bored I fantasize about ways to setup my own little sting to catch thieves. I've left my drills on the dash of my van with the window rolled down at HD and sat at the hotdog stand with my cell phone camera rolling...... No luck yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I like it ! I love it! I want some moooooore of it!


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats awesome:thumbup: I hate thieves Ive always thought it would be great if you were allowed to set up booby traps that would teach them a lesson:jester: Looks like a slick set up. Good luck.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

From what I can see in this pic looks like there was a bit of arc flash action going on. 

I for one wish that all wire thieves would instantly die in a major arc flash fireball.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Rob, did the cops lift a good print?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Rob writes down important wiring termination notes on empty cardboard boxes too! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mxslick said:


> ........I for one wish that all wire thieves would instantly die in a major arc flash fireball.


I have pix of what's left of one copper thief who used some diagonals in a 21kv substation. :whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

> I have pix of what's left of one copper thief who used some diagonals in a 21kv substation. :whistling2:


Can they be posted here or are they too graphic?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

mxslick said:


> From what I can see in this pic looks like there was a bit of arc flash action going on.
> 
> I for one wish that all wire thieves would instantly die in a major arc flash fireball.


I wish. Those marks are from the cops dusting for fingerprints....


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Rob, did the cops lift a good print?


They did, but no record on the one the lifted. 
They suspect these guys have done a lot of thieving around here.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Rob writes down important wiring termination notes on empty cardboard boxes too! :thumbup::thumbup:


Yes, you gotta work with what you got sometimes!:thumbup:


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Damn, i thought there was a trip line to the barrel filled with C4.


i had a custom trailer made out of a knack gangbox, and inside
it, along with gas bottles for the torch, was a full box of #500
cadwelds, right underneath the lock pocket.... duct taped right
above the lock pocket, was a single #500 cadweld shot, right
where a thief might use a cutoff wheel or a torch.

hey... i use those products in my work. it's not my fault that
a thief tried to use a torch to break into a thermite storage area.

and yes, it was stolen. but those mulTlocks, will have to be cut
open.....

poor thing stole more chain than he could swim with.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Wait by the scrap yards. you'll catch him. and then follow him to the local crack house, you'll catch all his friends.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FulThrotl said:


> ...It's not my fault that a thief tried to use a torch to break into a thermite storage area....


 :lol: "Thermite storage area." Even though it's true, it's still hilarious.

Rob, it's awesome that you've got so much invested in catching these bastards. Be sure to post if anything pans out.

-John


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

FulThrotl said:


> i had a custom trailer made out of a knack gangbox, and inside
> it, along with gas bottles for the torch, was a full box of #500
> cadwelds, right underneath the lock pocket.... duct taped right
> above the lock pocket, was a single #500 cadweld shot, right
> ...


This would have been news worthy for sure....:laughing:


----------



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel your pain. We deal with this crap on a daily basis.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Can they be posted here or are they too graphic?


Send me your email address. I have something I'd like to show you


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Send me your email address. I have something I'd like to show you



can anyone get in on this? :whistling2:


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Send me your email address. I have something I'd like to show you


Post em here....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mdfriday said:


> Post em here....


 
It's a power point that I can't get to link on this post. ANybody wants it send me your email address.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

East Coast Paul said:


> can anyone get in on this? :whistling2:


 

Sure, I just sent a few others. Let me know what you think.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

3xdad said:


> Damn, i thought there was a trip line to the barrel filled with C4.


Now there's a solution I can almost get behind, hehe. Not a fan of thieves myself, though I've not had anything stolen, yet...:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It's a power point that I can't get to link on this post. ANybody wants it send me your email address.


Thank you for that! That's pure badasś!
They should be able to put that arm back on, right?:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Sure, I just sent a few others. Let me know what you think.


 Nice Mcclary... They should make that a public service message to warn tweekers of the hazards associated with being a scumbag, POS, good for nothing, low life crackhead thief:jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

green light said:


> Nice Mcclary... They should make that a public service message to warn tweekers of the hazards associated with being a scumbag, POS, good for nothing, low life crackhead thief:jester:


 
Pretty powerful argumant for safety. Wear your PPE or get your JUNK blown off.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Pretty powerful argumant for safety. Wear your PPE or get your JUNK blown off.


I have a feeling the cotton underwear listed for use in cat 3 and 4 ppe wouldnt have done him much good:no::laughing:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Pretty powerful argumant for safety. Wear your PPE or get your JUNK blown off.


No kidding. Holy smokes, McClary. *shudders*


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

The third pic in the OP looks like when Cletis tried to open a knockout.:laughing::thumbup: Just ribb'n ya Clete.

But seriously, ATTENTION YOU THIEVING COWARDLY BASTARDS-GET A JOB AND BUY YOUR OWN CRAP LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE. thank you


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Send me your email address. I have something I'd like to show you


Ouch!!

What was the voltage?


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

High enough? :whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I have pix of what's left of one copper thief who used some diagonals in a 21kv substation. :whistling2:





mxslick said:


> Can they be posted here or are they too graphic?


Ken PM'd me those pics and yes they are too graphic to post here..but I think they should be printed out and placed all around substations and power pole risers to show the scumbags what awaits them.....but I can see the wussy John Q. Public crying that they are inappropriate and the "Kids are scaert by them"....which the little brats should be.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Crackheads.......I'm out $3k in tools, $1k in material my step kids boyfriend stole on me. 
I'm protecting property by means of electricity, I'd like to leave a roll of #6 bare outside wired to a neon transformer.


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Sure, I just sent a few others. Let me know what you think.


WOW,  sobering reminder of the potential we are around, some of us every day.

at least it was very quick. a lot quicker then the courts would have been.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Crackheads.......I'm out $3k in tools, $1k in material my step kids boyfriend stole on me.
> I'm protecting property by means of electricity, I'd like to leave a roll of #6 bare outside wired to a neon transformer.


My buddy had a 69 camaro that they kept stealing his beauty rings off off. He ran an extensionccord outside, staked the neutral right in the ground, and put 120 volts right on the bumper. The next morning, there were some serious scuff marks beside one of the wheels


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> My buddy had a 69 camaro that they kept stealing his beauty rings off off. He ran an extensionccord outside, staked the neutral right in the ground, and put 120 volts right on the bumper. The next morning, there were some serious scuff marks beside one of the wheels


I've been tempted to wire 120 volts to a brass DB button. Without physical evidence in place they'll call it "stray current".:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I've been tempted to wire 120 volts to a brass DB button. Without physical evidence in place they'll call it "stray current".:laughing:


I'd just break all of his fingers, and both wrists. Tell him to try to steal from you now!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> I'd just break all of his fingers, and both wrists. Tell him to try to steal from you now!


In NY that's Domestic Violence.......I just did four months for correcting him and the government never charged him with any crime. FN Gov.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I kept having dewalt radios stolen while on the job a few years ago, they would unplug them and run like hell, so on the third one I bought I stripped some 12AWG stranded and pulled off one strand, wrapped it around one of the black screws that the framers use on metal studs and then ran it into the hot side of the cordcap, then proceeded to sharpie all the copper black and wrap it around the cord, the only way to unplug it was with a hot glove or insulated tools. Needless to say I heard only one "GOD DAMNIT" and then the thieves quit going after our stuff.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Crackheads.......I'm out $3k in tools, $1k in material my step kids boyfriend stole on me.
> I'm protecting property by means of electricity, I'd like to leave a roll of #6 bare outside wired to a neon transformer.


Be careful, that may get you in a ton of legal trouble.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> In NY that's Domestic Violence.......I just did four months for correcting him and the government never charged him with any crime. FN Gov.


We had a pool going. I'm gonna have to check and see who won.

-John


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, if someone would be so kind as to email it to me? toofarfromfenway at yahoo.com

My PM's aren't working for some reason, and I suspect its because i'm using my phone.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> In NY that's Domestic Violence.......I just did four months for correcting him and the government never charged him with any crime. FN Gov.


Make it look like an accident. Remember, you were at work when it happened. :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> We had a pool going. I'm gonna have to check and see who won.
> 
> -John


 
Yes, I had a pool going about Shockdoc and the majority of us guessed he was in jail. One of the mods erased the thread for no good reason. Guess who???????


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Sometimes you have to make it a little dangerous for the thieves. If anyone would mind sending me that power point presentation my email is my nick here @roadrunner.com


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

We had someone that kept cutting and/or stealing some coax wire during important town meetings, So I made a cord with one end to plug into an outlet, and the other end of the cord was a coax jack, so all we did was run an extra coax next to the video line, and wait. A few times I would label it "Main Line" after about 2-3 more times it has finally stopped, I still have the adaptor in the truck, and now another in my LV box


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also, I would like to see it too! [email protected]


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to see them too. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

Arc'n'Spark said:


> If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to see them too. [email protected] Thanks


Nevermind. Just got em. Thanks McClary


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yes, I had a pool going about Shockdoc and the majority of us guessed he was in jail. One of the mods erased the thread for no good reason. Guess who???????


AKA the thread killer. That dude needs to get real. face.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> We had a pool going. I'm gonna have to check and see who won.
> 
> -John


I had bet 4 months, 1 day & 3 hours.
So I was over and didn't win.

That's what happens when you use Fed Ex to over night ship a hack saw. 
They got it there early. :-(


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Guess what? 


















So much for the GPS tracking device?:no:


















Something scared them when they started cutting into this one. This is going over to the power pole that the POCO is tying in on Friday. Security lights will be put up. 










I can't wait to see the pictures that were captured. Thanks to the thieves, I got a 12 hour day, instead of 8. A free prime rib dinner, and hotel stay, to do an 1.5 hour repair job the next morning. :thumbup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

RobRoy said:


> Guess what?


What


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> Guess what?


You opened an old thread?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> Guess what?


 
Chicken Butt??

sorry, I have a 4 and a 6 yr old


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, but it was for a reason.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

YOU CAUGHT THE BASTARD?!?

-John


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well...... U catch da rat badtard?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am glad he opened it, it was an interesting thread IMO.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RobRoy said:


> Guess what?


Mit Romney doesn't like Big Bird.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am guessing king obama doesn't like Dumbo either.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> I am guessing king obama doesn't like Dumbo either.


Politics are politics. I think PJ O'Rourke summed it up best, " The three branches of government - money, television, & bull5hit"

Both parties are corrupt and if you don't believe that look at the number of lawyers & lobbyists that line K street as well as all the individuals, corporations, & special interest groups that give them untold amounts of money to wine and dine your elected officials, who swear up and down they are not influenced by this crap. 

Our founding fathers are probably turning in their graves.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

....


RobRoy said:


> Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

RobRoy said:


> ....


Did they smash the reel? Suprised they just didn't just thow the whole thing in the truck or what ever the hell they were driving. 

Good luck - I hope your camera provides the evidence to nail the jerks.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Did Chris Hanson from Dateline NBC catch the wire thief?:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Did Chris Hanson from Dateline NBC catch the wire thief?:laughing:


"Hello, whats going on, why are you here today?" 

"Uhmmm, just ah... Just hanging out" 

"Oh? Your not here to steal wire?"

"No, just hanging out, whats this all about?"

"I think you know what this is about, your "MillBerry69" right?"


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Be careful, that may get you in a ton of legal trouble.


Yeah when it comes to things like that, the vast majority of guys who get caught doing things would never have even been even suspected let alone caught had they kept their big yaps shut...

....silence is golden.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

RobRoy said:


> Guess what?


Your ground wire got robbed 


In NJ, we have resorted to installing some "Urban Ground Wire Theft Deterrent" systems:










Basically, a steel plate welded over the ground tails for the structures..


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Your ground wire got robbed
> 
> 
> In NJ, we have resorted to installing some "Urban Ground Wire Theft Deterrent" systems:
> ...


And that looks like it's in a substation. Where I live you can pretty well be rest assured that every vertical pole ground has been snipped about as high as a guy can reach by these 5hitheads.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> And that looks like it's in a substation.


Sharp eyes :thumbsup:
Switchyard



ohmontherange said:


> Where I live you can pretty well be rest assured that every vertical pole ground has been snipped about as high as a guy can reach by these 5hitheads.


It's the latest effort to combat the scrappers...after the fence and warning signs are totally ignored.


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Robroy, hope you get something off that cam that helps to get the SOBs. A few of our more remote batteries were hit a few weeks ago, they pulled up all the building ground grids. Bastards.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

ohmontherange said:


> Did they smash the reel? Suprised they just didn't just thow the whole thing in the truck or what ever the hell they were driving.
> 
> Good luck - I hope your camera provides the evidence to nail the jerks.


Hell yeah they did. That little stunt will be on the camera. I haven't seen the pics yet. I'd love to post them on here, but probably will not be able to. Already turned the memory card over to the police.
I'm actually stuck in this shïthole of a town now. It is due to other electrical issues. Man I hate being here!


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

stealing copper?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok gentleman, enjoy.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes! Nice job Rob.

What a couple D-bags.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

They didn't even get the night vision camera action. They were early birds. :laughing: there were people there an hour before. They were probably watching from afar.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ratbastards! 6:30 p.m. huh.

Ain't nothin like having your face all over the internet stealing copper.

Upsell them a thermal PTZ. The value added portion of this is they can use the camera to remotely check on their equipment. Set it up for record upon motion. :thumbup:


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> They didn't even get the night vision camera action. They were early birds. :laughing: there were people there an hour before. They were probably watching from afar.


Maybe I'm missing something. Nothing gonna stop hopping over the fence but to steal wire you need a vehicle, and they clearly opened that gate and drove in. They would never notice a small switch on the gate, no?


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Ratbastards! 6:30 p.m. huh.
> 
> Ain't nothin like having your face all over the internet stealing copper.
> 
> Upsell them a thermal PTZ. The value added portion of this is they can use the camera to remotely check on their equipment. Set it up for record upon motion. :thumbup:


Do you have the ability to send an SMS, email, or close contacts using those motion detection programs? That would beat the switch on the gate idea hands down...get the po-po there while in action rather than just pics......?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Trucks come into this site to dump produced water. This camera sees a lot of action. It was armed from 5:30 pm until 5:30 am. Remember, these were dummy spools of wire. Notice not one of them is full. :thumbup:
If they're dumb enough to come steal all our wire in our disconnects and panels, of course they are going to take the easy money.:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

etb said:


> Do you have the ability to send an SMS, email, or close contacts using those motion detection programs? That would beat the switch on the gate idea hands down...get the po-po there while in action rather than just pics......?


It wouldn't work. Trucks pull in and out of here throughout the night.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

etb said:


> Do you have the ability to send an SMS, email, or close contacts using those motion detection programs? That would beat the switch on the gate idea hands down...get the po-po there while in action rather than just pics......?


 
Yes it would work. The trucks are power company guys right? They can call in and tell their dispatch they are entering the gate. Then they can disregard any alarms. Or they could use a wireless fob or button to arm and disarm. DVR's can be set to operate relays with their alarm triggers. They have been doing that since the time lapse VCR days. Cameras can have alarm contacts too.

The system could be monitored wireless. See this article.

http://www.apprehensions.videofied.com/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting these Rob. Did you get a clear license plate number?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Chevy Tahoe??...looks like these dudes are not your average crackheads bumblers....


----------



## Neoursa (Sep 22, 2012)

RGH said:


> Chevy Tahoe??...looks like these dudes are not your average crackheads bumblers....


Lol, dem rims! :laughing:

Really impressed with the quality of these shots, what's the equipment you used?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

nice job RR

did you send these to the local PD?

~CS~


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like he's fighting a snake!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Send the pix to the local TV stations. I'm sure these guys would love the air-time.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

etb said:


> Do you have the ability to send an SMS, email, or close contacts using those motion detection programs? That would beat the switch on the gate idea hands down...get the po-po there while in action rather than just pics......?


You can get those trail cams with a built in cell modem and they will text you the pics as they are taken. Relatively cheap too $300 ish


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Id wait in a spiderhole close to where they park and disable their vehicle.


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

Too bad they didnt park 3 feet to the right.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Dumbazz!


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Dierte said:


> Too bad they didnt park 3 feet to the right.


They got a plate number. I didn't post it. The Tatoo shot is great too. Notice they aren't wearing any gloves. :thumbup:
Well the white guy is, but the fingertips are cut out. :whistling2:
This facility has been run off of generator power, and it is getting tied to utility power this week. Until then.........


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

DAD?!?!?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RobRoy said:


> They got a plate number. I didn't post it. The Tatoo shot is great too. Notice they aren't wearing any gloves. :thumbup:
> Well the white guy is, but the fingertips are cut out. :whistling2:
> This facility has been run off of generator power, and it is getting tied to utility power this week. Until then.........


Be sure to keep us posted. Mebbe the bastids will spend some time in a room with striped sunshine.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope they are making big rocks into little rocks very soon.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> I hope they are making big rocks into little rocks very soon.


They probably are.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm getting used to some new glasses, and when I first saw the last pic, it wasn't quite in focus.

So, I perceived it as a picture of the little 'light / vent grille in the ceilings of the cells on Devil's Island, or the 'tiger cages' at Long Bihn. Gee, the French knew how to build prisons ...

Watch the old film "Papilon" if you want a better explanation of Devil's Island.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Update: 
Police new the white crackhead. He is under arrest! :notworthy:
There were a total of three suspects, and they definitely have the license number, and it did not belong to the suspect that is in custody. :stupid:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RobRoy said:


> Update:
> Police new the white crackhead. He is under arrest! :notworthy:
> There were a total of three suspects, and they definitely have the license number, and it did not belong to the suspect that is in custody. :stupid:


So the git-away vehicle was stolen?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This thread is the gift that keeps on giving. :thumbup:

-John


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So the git-away vehicle was stolen?


It was registered to a mexican name. Probably the lookout guy.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread is RobRoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

That's GREAT news!! Thanks for keeping us updated! 

What Camera is that. It takes some AMAZINGLY clear photos!!


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Rob thats some good work.
Camera $$$
Set up $$
Time waiting $$
Feeling of got cha...priceless.

Is there already cameras at the entrance gate in plain view of cars/trucks entering?
If they know thier being recorded, azzholes will go away. 
If it is crackheads doing the stealing, well I don't know anything that'll stop them from doing it, except some well placed bullets.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> Update:
> Police new the white crackhead. He is under arrest! :notworthy:
> There were a total of three suspects, and they definitely have the license number, and it did not belong to the suspect that is in custody. :stupid:


What about the copper (fence) dude. Are they going after him too?


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Thoroughly entertaining thread. Congrats on the catch!


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

"Police knew the suspect ..."

It was a sinister line in "Casablanca," but one that is all too true to law enforcement. "Round up the usual suspects." Yup. All too often, it's the same handful of creeps making life hell for everyone else.

That's why the NRA has a branch dedicated to focusing on repeat offenders, and enforcing existing laws. That's why everyone clammored for "three strikes" type laws.

Naturally, the press will cry abouth the kids who won't see daddy because daddy is getting 'life' for something as mundane as shoplifting. Left out of the report are all the other convictions, arrests, and police calls the perp has to his credit.

Forget the usual excuses; crime is often a lifestyle choice, or the perp is mental. Either way, we have a right, even a duty, to protect ourselves from him.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

that'll learn ya!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

He should be arrested just for wearing those ugly ass shorts....


----------



## azgard (Nov 25, 2011)

mxslick said:


> He should be arrested just for wearing those ugly ass shorts....


Those aren't golf pants?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Got any update Rob?


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Mike_586 said:


> Yeah when it comes to things like that, the vast majority of guys who get caught doing things would never have even been even suspected let alone caught had they kept their big yaps shut...
> 
> ....silence is golden.


...and duct-tape is silver. :whistling2:



ohmontherange said:


> And that looks like it's in a substation. Where I live you can pretty well be rest assured that every vertical pole ground has been snipped about as high as a guy can reach by these 5hitheads.


The same problem everywhere, though I don't think the utility poles by me have been robbed yet (odd considering the very rural nature of where I live).


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll be he's still sucking wind.....:laughing:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

If you need a possy to beat the you know what out of him
I'am sure we can easily find 1 or 2 hundred willing volunteers !

:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

dmxtothemax said:


> If you need a possy to beat the you know what out of him
> I'am sure we can easily find 1 or 2 hundred willing volunteers !
> 
> :thumbup:


Sadly, this guy was an illegal alien, and was shipped back to Mexico. He's probably back here doing the same **** now, just more cautiously.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

RobRoy said:


> Sadly, this guy was an illegal alien, and was shipped back to Mexico. He's probably back here doing the same **** now, just more cautiously.


Justice has not been served by the court system, time to revisit the c4 idea:laughing:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

That white guy looks pretty thin.

Could be fun to catch him in the act and subdue him yourself while waiting on the police to arrive.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

NC EET said:


> That white guy looks pretty thin.
> 
> Could be fun to catch him in the act and subdue him yourself while waiting on the police to arrive.


That "white guy" is Mexican, who was deported as a result of this. He had a loaded 45 handgun, brass knuckles, and a big hunting knife in his possession when arrested for this. 

Believe me, I'd love to have caught them too, but the fact that he was all cracked out on meth, and had all those weapons, I'm glad I didn't. :no:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Yea, I guess it would have been a lose lose situation catching that ladrón yourself.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

So when are the t-shirts being made with these guys faces?


----------

